# I love my new dryer . . .



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I certainly got a surprise last Saturday when DH and I went to a Ladies Kennel Show in our area. We were going to check out the Havanese, and lo and behold, there were vendors there, like Cherrybrook. I told DH I was going to look at the dryers so I had an idea of what they looked like, etc. Well, by the time we had left (and we even had to leave because I had a dentist appointment and returned), DH surprised me by getting me an air force dryer. I got the CC Kool Air that some people have been talking about on the forum. Yes, I was doing my research here. I finally tried it out yesterday, and cut my drying time by 50%. I was using a human hair dryer. I love it. Both Luna and Dickson on the other hand aren't sure about it, so I began it at a low speed and increased it a little bit, but never got to full force yet. Luna may be somewhat used to it since she used to go to a groomer, but it's been over a year since she's seen a groomer. I thanked my DH profusely yesterday. I am soooo happy! And so is my back! And I think both furballs! They're not agonizing over how long it's taking me to dry them anymore. Maybe they'll be happier when it's bath time - although I think not, especially Luna. She definitely doesn't like to get wet!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats on the dryer and thank you for posting about it. Force dryers are on y "radar" for purchase later this year. I am just starting to investigate them!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Me too!!!! I am also looking to get one. It takes 2 hours to blow dry Yogi. If I don't he takes forever and might mat. These guys are such puff fluffs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I hate the bath routine because it takes *so* long to dry the boys. It always amazes me when the groomer does it so fast -- and they come out looking better. Where was the show?


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

It took me 2 hrs. to do Luna and 2.5 hrs. or so to do Dickson. I began doing them on different days because it took me so long to do it. I began dreading bath time. I was amazed at how quickly it took to dry both dogs. I kept looking at the time. So I'm happy.

Geri - The Ladies Kennel Club show was at Planting Fields Arboretum last Friday and Saturday. There was another show on Sunday at Bethpage Village Restoration, but we missed that one. They usually have them back to back.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would love that dryer too. Summer drying is not bad here we go out on the deck in the sun with a large stand up fan. By the time I am through with the brushing, comb out, trimming the feet and nails they are dry enough. Winter is awful, a good 2 hours on each dog.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow. This thread makes me so happy that I live in Florida! Roscoe and Stella both air dry within 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I brushed Rosie on the patio this week after a bath. Warm day and 15 minutes later we were done; but winter was bad. I will have to save up for the force dryer.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Even here with the heat in North Carolina....no way is Yogi going to air dry in short time his outer coat will feel dry, but the under coat will be damp all night. Even in the summer I have to completely dry him.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad you like it! I knew you would! :tea:
Beverly


----------

